

Everyone is a Social Media Consultant - mikeyur
http://michaelyurechko.com/2009/01/everyone-is-a-social-media-consultant/

======
Tichy
If he is not a social media consultant, why should I trust him to tell me who
is a social media consultant? SCNR...

------
jwesley
In my mind, the definition of a social media consultant is someone who sells
consulting services related to social media. This does not require that they
actually know what they're talking about. Personally, I think it's a good
indicator for who you can safely ignore. Give it a few months any they'll all
be on to the next fad career label.

------
mainsequence
Thanks for drawing attention to this. Seems like blogs and twitter are more
and more becoming platforms for posting about blogging and twittering. Could
we start a list of bloggers/tweeters who actually contribute value?

Terry Tao, PZ Meyers (Pharyngula)

~~~
mikeyur
Not a lot of people contribute value. Myself included. I just felt I had to
call out the douchebags who talk about blogging and twitter via my blog and
twitter ;)

~~~
Devilboy
The blogosphere is expanding to meet the needs of an expanding blogosphere

